# Transmit connexion ftp impossible



## EricM (7 Novembre 2007)

Alors qu'avec un autre client (cyberduck, captain FTP, filzila) cela fonctionne, j'ai accès à mon compte chez Orange. Avec Transmit, j'ai une erreur "limite de connexion dépassée ou le serveur a raccroché". Le message apparaît instantanément.
J'utilise le même identifiant et mot de passe qu'avec les autres clients FTP.
Avec le terminal, j'accède aussi à mon compte FTP chez orange. Qui peut m'aider ? Merci


----------



## tantoillane (7 Novembre 2007)

Oui, &#231;a c'est propre &#224; wanadoo/orange.

Leurs serveurs web sont *POURRIS
- *pas de php
- pas de mysql
- tr&#232;s mauvais d&#233;bit
- une seule connexion FTP &#224; la fois : source de ton probl&#232;me. Ce qui fait que l'on doit r&#233;gler le client FTP sur : utiliser la m&#234;me connexion pour le transfert de fichier et pour le navigateur de fichier. Ce qui fait que dans les premi&#232;res version de cyberduck, il fallait commencer &#224; uploader un fichier => bug car une seconde connexion &#233;tait ouverte. Il fallait alors fermer la fen&#234;tre de navigation et cliquer sur reprendre l'upload. :rateau:


Regarde dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Transmit si tu as un truc de ce genre. Mais tr&#232;s franchement le mieux reste d'utiliser cyberduck qui s'am&#233;liore par de nouvelles mises &#224; jour presque tous les mois et qui est 100&#37; gratuit.


----------



## EricM (7 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour la réponse, mais alors pourquoi avec les autres clients FTP, j'y arrive ? Si les serveurs web de Wanadoo sont pourris, je devrais avoir le même problème !!!
Le seul que ne fonctionne pas, c'est Transmit. Je n'ai pas trouvé dans les préférences de Transmit la résolution de mon problème. Eric


----------



## tantoillane (7 Novembre 2007)

Ma r&#233;ponse n'en ait pas vraiment une. Mais pourquoi ne pas simplement utiliser Cyberduck ?


----------



## EricM (7 Novembre 2007)

Je voulais simplement utiliser Transmit qui me semble plus abouti et mieux traduit. Je vais donc utiliser Cyberduck et voir si cela me plaît. J'ai commencé à regarder les options et il se connecte bien à Wanadoo comme indiqué. encore merci de m'avoir ouvert les yeux. 

Eric


----------



## tantoillane (7 Novembre 2007)

Peut-&#234;tre quelqu'un qui s'y conna&#238;t plus pourrait te dire o&#249; est le probl&#232;me, mais l&#224; je ne vois pas.


----------



## tantoillane (7 Novembre 2007)

.....


----------



## EricM (9 Novembre 2007)

Et bien je viens de résoudre mon problème. En fait, je suis tellement bête que j'avais "bloqué" toutes les connexions sortantes de Transmit avec Little Snitch. La bêtise n'a pas de limite, enfin le principal c'est d'avoir trouvé la solution. Désolé pour le dérangement. 
Eric


----------

